# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Letra dashurie

## ^AngeL^

Cigaraja jote jam une i dashur dhe pagjumsia mban emrin tim, me kot perpiqesh te me harrosh une kurre per ty sdo jem kujtim, dhe kur te puthesh me te tjera ato prape jane buzet e mia, shtrengimi yt aq i tendosur eshte malli im nga xhelozia. 
Kthehesh ne dhome i rraskapitur e ankthin nis perseri, ku duke qare e lebetitur vetmia ime kthehet tek ti. E shikon shtratin, ke frike te shtriesh, mos ndodhem une nen carcafe merr shishen fillon te pish te harrosh gjurmet qe tek ti lash!

----------


## Çaushi

*Ti, erdhe rastesisht ne mua atehere kur une se prisja qe ne jeten time te vjen dicka e tille dhe Ti erdhe !.... Erdhe dhe le gjurme te pa shlyera brenda nje shpirti qe kishte nevoje te ndjej nje dashuri qe i mungonte ne jeten e tij .....Mos harro kurre se po mos te kishte nevoje shpirti im per nje dashuri te tille kurr brenda sdo te lejonte ...e gjete zbraztesine e nje zemre te gatshme te sakrifikoje per Ty ....!
Nese ndonje here dikush do te me pyeste ne do i ziu sy te te shof Ty ....? do i pergjigjesha ne kete menyre : a do i verbri sy drite me mire me pyet keshtu....sepse verberia e syve eshte e pa shmangshme ne mos gjetjen e syve te T'u ....vetem ate here do dije te dalloje driten nga errsira e neteve te pa fundme,jeta vazhdon me mos ndalesen e saj e ti mbetesh perhere kujtimi i oreve  te mia....kujtim i neteve te mia te gjata.....ne pritjen e ardhjes se mengjesit dhe shfaqjes se drites ne fund te nje errsire kaq te gjate per mua ....!
MALLSHEM PER TY DO MBES PERHERE !*

----------


## SaS

kujtimet i mblodha te gjitha nje nga nje nga fundi i zemres dhe me to bera nje mal !!! e sodisja edhe malli kapte shpirtin !!! valle sa e madhe ishte dashuria jone e si u tret papritur !!! e ngjita malin e kujtimeve tona,maja ishte shume larte !!! u shtriva ne majen e malit te kujtimeve dhe dy pika loti  befas rane !!! u tret mali i kujtimeve nga lotet rashe ne vetmine qe isha me pare !!! mendova me vete !!! dashuria qenka vec vetmi dhe dy pika lot ne fund te saj !!!

----------


## Fenomeni

> Cigaraja jote jam une i dashur dhe pagjumsia mban emrin tim, me kot perpiqesh te me harrosh une kurre per ty sdo jem kujtim, dhe kur te puthesh me te tjera ato prape jane buzet e mia, shtrengimi yt aq i tendosur eshte malli im nga xhelozia. 
> Kthehesh ne dhome i rraskapitur e ankthin nis perseri, ku duke qare e lebetitur vetmia ime kthehet tek ti. E shikon shtratin, ke frike te shtriesh, mos ndodhem une nen carcafe merr shishen fillon te pish te harrosh gjurmet qe tek ti lash!


Cigarja ime s'mund te jesh sepse ti ke arome magjike ne perralloren kopesht trendafilash. Eshte e vertete qe buzat e tua do me shoqerojne dhe dhimbja nga mungesa e beshmerise se tyre, do kete depertuar deri ne palc. Do me lagin buzet e tua, ne cdo enderr, te cilat jane shpeshtuar kohet e fundit, duke e pranuar qe ti s'je thjesht per t'u puthur e shtrenguar nga vetja, por je per tu ngrene 48 here ne 24 ore. Per te me humbur, veshtiresia ishte gje e panjohur, biles u cudite kur degjove fjalen qe sigurisht eshte shkruar ne nate, ''veshtiresi''. Por jeta sic ka fillimin, ka edhe fundin. Fundi eshte nje e bere dashuri, gjithe djerse, por te ftohta, ne vend te sheqerit trupat mbajne kripe, e cila nuk eshte marre nga fundi i detit, por fundi i djallit. Ai shtrat, fole e embel kujtimesh, eshte ndryshkur. Aty nuk jemi me ne zhurmuesit, ne te pameshiret qe gjithe hanibal-llek e shkelem cdo nate, biles shume here edhe ne dite, sidomos kur binte shi, i cili shoqeronte vokalin tone natyre-eksitues! Gjurmet e tua i kam ne zemer dhe zemren edhe pse te lenduar, e shikoj cdo sekond te jetes sime, je ti. Pra, ti je prane meje, ti je brenda meje dhe do te te dua aq sa s'te kam dashur kurre me pare...

----------


## e panjohura

_
Do te shkruaj kete leter ani qe e dij qe kurr nuk do ta lexosh i dashuri im....
Kurr nuk pata rast te te shkruaj leter dashurie pasi nuk ishte nevoja me lexoje pa te shkrua fare....Tani kur te humba do mundohem te shkruaj ne leter per dashurin ton te pafat.
Shum te dashta dhe do te dua edhe tani kur nuk je me ishe dhe do mbetesh dashurija ime e pare dhe e fundit...Sa shum ishim te lidhur ne mes vedi por Ti ike dhe me le mua me vuajtje nuk dij e bere kete apo te morri vdekja ashtu pa  pritmas??/Kurr nuk e mesova.Ishim te rij kur u njohem dhe menduam se asgje dhe askush nuk mund te na ndan por na ndan SHPIRT kurse Ti u ndave edhe nga jeta....Po me dridhet dora  dhe loti me rrjedh pa nderpre qe nuk mund te jem me Ty, do ta gjeja lumturin vetem pran TEJE.....Ah moj Zemer sa e pafat qe jame,Pse nuk me more edhe mua?Qfar pyetje po kjo nuk esht e mundur e dij qe sdo me leje te vuaj!!!Do te isha njeriu me i lumtur ne bote po te ishe i gjalle edhe ne skaj te botes te ishe,edhe te ndar do te doja por tani nuk eshte e mundur kjo eshte vetem deshire e paplotesuar!!!Lutem qe sa me shpejt te bashkangjitem dhe te vazhdojm atu ku e lam dashurin ton...._

----------


## engjellorja

e panjohura... eshte e veshtire te gjesh fjale qe mund te te ngushellojne ...por po te permend nje thenie te popullit tone te mencur:

ia dha gurit 
dhe u Ça...
ia dha drurit 
dhe u Tha...
ia dha njeriut
dhe e Duroi...

duhet te gesh forca dhe t'a mposhtesh dhimbjen...ne menyre qe ajo, te mos te te mposhte ty...
njeriu eshte me i forte se guri dhe druri se bashku...

----------


## ^AngeL^

Sa veshtire eshte te shofesh se si lulzon natyra, si lindin dashuri te reja, perderisa dashurija jone eshte fikur, as lotet e derdhura e as fjalet e sinqerta plot ndjenja nuk sollen realizimin e dashrise sone.
Ne ty derdha peshen e dashurise,peshen e varferis se fatit e cila na ndau dhe shtoi mallin e syve qe te kerkojn cdoher te perlotur, por ti je e strehuar ne zemren time nga e cila nuk do te dalesh kurre.
Dashurija per ty shtrihet ne pafundesi. Ti ike, toka per ty u zhduk, mirpo edhe lumturija ime mbeti vetem hija e dashurise. C'te bej tash kur jam mesuar ne pranin tende, qe perher me behet sikur te mos jetoj fare Engjulli ime.
Te prita si lulet qe presin diellin pranveror, te prita dhe po pres me rjedhjen e kohes_ mbytese,ende notoj ne detin e dhimbjeve, por nuk e dij pse nuk fundosem dot.
Armen me te forte qe e kisha dikure "DASHURIN" e kam ende dhe do ta ruaj gjithmon, por te lutem mos e kerko kthimin tim. Engjull nuk kam fuqi qe ta hap rrugen e veshtire deri te pushkatimi im, ngase jam i malisur nga malli, pikellimi, vetmija, e vuajtjet qe do te varosin triumfin e dashurise tone qe tash eshte vetem fantazi, ender e re e kendshme po pa e shijuar.
______________ Me gjithate tek nje kenge vaji e gjen veten gjithmon.

----------


## Bledari

> _
> Do te shkruaj kete leter ani qe e dij qe kurr nuk do ta lexosh i dashuri im....
> Kurr nuk pata rast te te shkruaj leter dashurie pasi nuk ishte nevoja me lexoje pa te shkrua fare....Tani kur te humba do mundohem te shkruaj ne leter per dashurin ton te pafat.
> Shum te dashta dhe do te dua edhe tani kur nuk je me ishe dhe do mbetesh dashurija ime e pare dhe e fundit...Sa shum ishim te lidhur ne mes vedi por Ti ike dhe me le mua me vuajtje nuk dij e bere kete apo te morri vdekja ashtu pa  pritmas??/Kurr nuk e mesova.Ishim te rij kur u njohem dhe menduam se asgje dhe askush nuk mund te na ndan por na ndan SHPIRT kurse Ti u ndave edhe nga jeta....Po me dridhet dora  dhe loti me rrjedh pa nderpre qe nuk mund te jem me Ty, do ta gjeja lumturin vetem pran TEJE.....Ah moj Zemer sa e pafat qe jame,Pse nuk me more edhe mua?Qfar pyetje po kjo nuk esht e mundur e dij qe sdo me leje te vuaj!!!Do te isha njeriu me i lumtur ne bote po te ishe i gjalle edhe ne skaj te botes te ishe,edhe te ndar do te doja por tani nuk eshte e mundur kjo eshte vetem deshire e paplotesuar!!!Lutem qe sa me shpejt te bashkangjitem dhe te vazhdojm atu ku e lam dashurin ton...._


Nje Leter:

Merr: e panjohura
Derguesi: Postieri i ForumiShqiptar

Pershendetje mike e dashur.
Me nje vemendie te madhe dhe me lot ne sy une e lexova dhe rilexova letren tende ishte shume prekese, por une dua tju them dicka ne kete leter qe po ju shkruaj.

Kur lindem dhe kur erdhem ne kete bote i kemi mare te gjitha parasysh ne jeten qe kemi Gezimin dhe Hidherimin.
Zoti na e fal kete jete qe kemi por ne dashuri jeta behet akoma me e bukur me personin qe ke prane sepse e din qe ke nje person qe te mbron te rrespekton dhe te dashuron dhe te fal gjithcka nga vetja.
Por..... kur ky person iken "ndahet nga jeta" eshte shume e veshtire dhe shume e dhimshme dhe nuk e beson qan qan qan qan me dite te tera por e dime qe nuk do kthehet me kurre.
E dashur mike ti vertet ne zemren tende ke nje plage te madhe qe nuk ka per tu hequr kurre por mendo per jeten qe tashme jeta jote vazhdon dhe mendoj qe duhet ta jetojme me te mirat dhe me te keqija qe kjo na ofron.
Dua ta mbyll kete leter qe po ju dergoj mike duke te te thene qe:
*"jeta vazhdon me gjithcka cna rrethon dhe me njerezit qe kemi prane qe na falin shume ngrohtesi e dashuri"*.

Nje Pershendetje Te Madhe Nga Durresi.


P.S Gjithmon shoqeria virtuale e ForumiShqiptar do te rrespektoj pasi je nje person qe jane te rralle qe gjenden.

FUND

Me Rrespekt
Bledari

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

:buzeqeshje:   :xhemla:  Një nga letrat që dua të shkëpus është edhe kjo.E shkruar me shum pasion nga një shqiptare me origjinë por që ka lindur dhe jeton në Ukrainë.Ja se si e shkruan letrën në gjuhën Shqipe:

I* dashur ....! Te falenderon shume per foto dhe per kujdes, ti je romantik, i krijimit dhe i ndjeshem person, i vertere letrar me zemer te madhe! Une mburrem qe u njihe me te till njeri si ti! Fort me vjen keq qe keq flas shqkip, sapo mire flas ruse, une ne gjuhe ruse mund te shkruan vjershe dhe jam edhe romantik dhe e ndjeshem, po me gjuhe shqip nuk mund te flas ashtu, kurre nuk mesove shqip, tani meson vete intensiv te mund te komunikoj me yuve.A pranon qe njeriu vlerezohet me zemer dhe me mendimet, ne kete teme shume do te flas po me mire mund te flas ruse, me vjen keq. Shpreson qe kur te shkon
ne .... do te meson mire shqip nga yuve,  do te me jeni per mua mesonjes. 
Te deshiron romanit tende sukses dhe fort desha te lexon.Me keta te perqafon A... me shprese te madhe.
*

----------


## SaS

hajde engjell dritebukur !!! te dua,kam nevoje per ty me shume se ujin qe pi,se driten qe shikoj !!! kam nevoje shpirt te vish te sherosh zemren qe eshte vrare qe diten qe ike!!! te dua zemer,ta dish sa do ishe me mua ne keto momente hidherimi,erresire !!! mos me ler vetem te me perpijne endrrat e keqija qe me kane kapluar qe kur ike !!! ktheje koken te pergjerohem.edhe pak,ia me kape doren qe eshte zhuritur ne pluhurin e harreses qe leshuan kembet e tua naten kur ike !!!kthehu zemer,ki meshire per sherbetorin tend qe po te lutet !!! ndihmoje te shikoi edhe njehere driten qe rrezaton miresia  jote !!! bej qe te besoi edhe njehere ne dashuri !!! bej qe te besoj ne ekzistencen tende !!!

----------


## Wisary

e panjohura: dua vetem te them se ne ket bot kemi ardhur te zhveshur te pafajshem te paster nga trupi dhe nga mekatet. Thot 1 fjal popullore Zoti i merr ata me te miret. E kuptoj kete qe smund te pajtohesh me te qe nuk e ke me. 
Un them Gjithmon ka nje zgjidhje ndoshta do te duhet koh ty po ke me pa qe edhe koha e ben te veten. Koha sheron plaget.

e morra fjalen sepse edhe mu me ka ndodh e njejta histori. Paq fat ne ditet, javet, muajt dhe vitet e ardhshme te pershendes. 

wisary

----------


## Alma07

E PANJOHUR  edhe une kerkoj brenda meje  te gjej fjale per ngushellim,por nuk ia arrij,e di qe je,
si ai peshku pa uje
si zogu pa krahe 
si lulja pa arome
po jeta gjithsesi vazhdoka,edhe pse pa piken e kuptimit
forza kurajo shprese kerko te jetosh sikur neser sje me
e te mendosh sikur nuk do vdesesh kurre.......
te perqafoj...........

----------


## Sara_gr

PER NJE DASHURI TE VJETER

do doja te pakten te mbetemi shok, por as kaq nuk mundemi dot
por te pakten dua qe gjerat ti sqarojm, se me keto qe bejm njeri-tjetrin shum po e lendojm
ne qoft se problemi jot ishte te me flisje,ateher kete problem ta zgjidhje nuk dite
te desha... cfar u be? mund ta korigjoj?, nuk mun te kthehem mbrapsh me kohen te luftoj
por dicka te mbash mend se u fjalen ''te dua'' e them kur e ndjej, tjeter qe nuk arrita kurr qe ty ta rrefej.................

----------


## land

> kur ti i dashur do te lexosh kete leter,emrin tim do ta kesh harruar bashke me zerin tim,me fytyren time,me hijen time.por mos harro.hija jote ishte prane times dhe ecnin bashke,tani ajo ecen vetem,si per te kujtuar se para meje per ty egzistonte kaosi dhe pas meje heshtja,harrimi.Idashur mos harro kete leter se ne fund do harrosh hijen tende.Ate qe ecen vetem ne rruget me pluhur dhe le shenja ne kohe.Mua te me harrosh.Hijen time jo!Se ajo ecte ne krah me tenden.Mos e perbuz hijen se ajo eshte here pas teje,here perpara.Kur ta shikosh perpara,do me kujtosh mua dhe letren time.Idashur!Hijet na ndjekin!


E dashur kete leter e lexova pikerisht tani,por gabohesh,emrin tend nuk e kam haruar dhe nuk kam per ta harruar kurre,as zerin tend dhe as fytyren tende megjithese me shfaqet e mjegullt.Augusta and me are one......forever and ever,çfaredo qe te ndodhe.

----------


## biligoa

Veshtir qenka te maresh lapsin dhe te shkruash  por ja qe nuk mund te rri. Te prita te vish me buzeqeshje por ti me erdhe me fjalen qe asnjehere nuk kisha dashur ta degjoja, jam mire ketu Dhembja per ty dita dites po me shtohet se bashku me lotet e mi. me ka marr malli per cdo gje: per zerin tend, buzeqeshjen tende,  syt e tu ... 
Largimi yt i hershem shkaktoi plag te medha ne zemren time, nuk ka ilac qe do te mi sheroje keto plage edhe pse disa thone koha sheron cdo plag un nuk besoj. plaga do me sherohet atehere kure te vij dhe une  ne parajs Sa me teper kalon koha aq me teper ndjej mungesen tande. Me shpirt te venitur, me zemer te thyer dhe kthes te pakthyer, me lot ne sy deri sa te jetoj nuk do te harroj. Kush e di sa dite pa diell, pa lule, pa gezim do te kalojne, kurse ne zemren time vetem lot, vuajtje dhe mall per fjalet dhe buzeqeshjen tende te embel. Dhembja nuk ka fund kurse lotet nuk kan fuqi te shprehin pikellimin per ty. Gjithmon do te mbetesh ne zemren time edhe pse ike vetem duke me shterguar doren. Me shpirt te venitur, zemer te thyer, me shpres te pa shpres, si dje, si sot, si neser une i perlotur te pres te kthehesh, po jo do vi une ma shpejt te ty te ma kthesh besimin ne dashuri, te ma ktheshy lumturin dhe gjith ate qe pata kur ishim se bashku. Mungesa yte ne cdo vend po ndihet. Ditet pa ty vetem une e di se si i kaloj. Malli dhembja per ty kurre nuk do te shuhen. Do te dua edhe me shum se sa te kam dashur, edhe me shum se sa e dua veten,. Une do te jem ne shpirt vetem e ytja e ti vendos vet per lumturin qe mund ta kemi se bashku..atje ne parajse.me prit i dashur se kam edhe pak pune ta perkrah imaxhin tend dhe perseri do jemi se bashku dhe te lumtur.

----------


## bebushja

Neser do iki larg,oh sa larg
Ne qiejt e pafund do jesh pa mua
Por me vete po me jep kete varg
"SE GJITHMONE DO TE ME DUASH""

Kur avioni te niset bashke me mua
Dhe kur te mos te me arrije me shikimi 
Ta dish se prane teje do te jem 
Hije e mbuluar me mantel mallengjimi

E qete pran teje do te kthehem ne vegim
Aty do te jem kur te me kerkosh
Si dallge qe zbon nga shpirti cdo dyshim
Nje kenge qe per jete ke deshire ta kendosh

Ditet do enden merzitshem te hutuara
Dhe netet do jen makth pa mbarim 
Derisa te vijne ato caste perseri
Kure une do te them "MIRSE TE GJETA SHPIRTI IM "

----------


## xhensila86

sa veshtire eshte te shkruash ato qe ndjen,se sgjen dot fjal per ta pershkruar.nqs ti se kuptove shikimin tim esht e kote te te them te dua me fjal.asnjeher ste thash te dua une,te than lotet e mi qe ti as nuk i fshije,te tha shpirti im qe ti sdoje ta shihje,te tha zemra ime qe akoma spo hesht,fjalen te dua me tik_taket e saj ka lidhur ne perjetsi.pa ty asnje cast spo mundem te rri.per ty eshte shum e leht ngushllim ne krahet e nje tjetre te gjesh.por ta dish i dashur edhe pse me mendje jam dorzuar per ty me shpirt sme rrihet pa luftuar.me fal nqs te shqetsoj por dhimbjen time skam si ta largoj.mjafton te te shikoj vetem pak dhe jeta me duket me e gjate.edhe pse ti asgje smeriton as ske merituar un nuk behem pishman per asgje qe te kam dhuruar e duruar.gjithmon do jem loder ne duart e tua........por un prap te them             te duuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Nyx

“Kjo vetmi e gjate mori emrin tend
Ky trishtim pa fund mori emrin tim
Po me thuaj tani, ku je ti
Qe shum her i vizatove 
Po kurre nuk i kuptove syte e mi
Eci vetem neper shi 
Per te shplare kujtimin qe me le ti
Per te hequr nga mendja ato fjale aq te embla
Eci dhe koken nuk dua ta kthej 
Per te pare se si gjithcka shembej
Nuk e kuptoj se si e humba zemren 
dhe gjithckaje i vura tendin emer.”


“E di se nje cast me ke munguar 
E kuptoj s’te kam me prane
E ndjej zemra jote eshte lenduar 
Por e fsheh dhimbjen e saj
Me fal nese nuk te them te dua 
Por te dua nuk mjafton
Ti se ke iden se cfar je per mua
Po ta krahasojme dashurine tone 
Nuk do mend qe ti nuk fiton
Je ne shpirtin time cdo ore e cast
S’ka mendim qe s’te perket
I mbyll syte shikoj imazhin tend
Dhe kur i hap prap aty te gjej
Hyre ne zemren time kur ne te kishte vetem zbrazeti
Ti s’ke per ta kuptuar sa te dua un kurre 
asnjeher nuk do te doje njeri... madje as mua ti.”

----------


## land

gjysmen e kohes zbavitje te shfrenuara
gjysma tjeter vetem trishtim
ky perendim  e lidhi..........ata ngrihen dhe perplasen kur bien
te humba ty,por te dua ketu pergjithmone
qe te jem dikush afer shpirtit tend
me thuaj nga te shkoj

----------


## augusta b

ti ike...gjurmet e tua nata i humbi.i humba dhe une ne erresire.ti ike dhe kete leter nuk e pe,dashuri!cdo hije ne rruge,me kujton hijen tende.zgjat doren ta kap,por ajo largohet.nuk je ti.hapat e mia degjohen ne heshtjen e rruges,nje nga nje...si rrahjet e zemres sime.do te doja te kthehesh,te me degjosh,por ti letren nuk e pe.a ka mbaruar cdo gje,dashuri?ti ike...
ku je...ku je...?

----------

